
Uxpython: cross-platform GUI - modern, stylish and enjoyable cross-platform UI toolkit - chaostheory
http://www.uxpython.com
======
joshsharp
Sorry, but a new UI toolkit should look pretty. Maybe some of those controls
looked okay, but if so the screenshots didn't do them justice. I wasn't
particularly impressed. No reason to use these over the other toolkits, far as
I can tell.

~~~
DocSavage
It doesn't give you faith in the lead developers if they use words like
"stunning user interfaces" and give those snapshots.

------
evdawg
Based on Swing and WPF? I've never used either... but I've only ever heard bad
things about both.

~~~
mullr
I like WPF a lot. It has its issues, but overall it's quite good.

------
vizard
1.Could not find any docs.

2\. Why? Why not wxpython, tkinter etc?

------
euccastro
Just a nitpick: the name is unfortunate, considering there is already a
wxPython out there.

------
siong1987
Just another UI framework?

~~~
old-gregg
The industry is _desperate_ for a good cross-platform GUI framework. If you
manage to solve the problem I guarantee you a very comfortable living and a
world-wide fame comparable to Guido's.

Do a google search on just about anything software-related and start calling
these companies who sell millions of dollars of Windows-only software offering
them a quick and painless transition to cross-platform GUI for, let's say $1M.

I can't even begin to describe the desperation I've seen at various companies
I worked for. There are trillions of dollars worth of Windows software that is
much needed on a Mac or Linux and vice versa. I once worked at a startup that
lost a contract with US Navy worth more than _all our previous revenue
combined_ just because we were Windows-only. And at my current company our #2
support question is "When's Mac support coming?"

~~~
thwarted
You used to be able to do this, I tried once, with Delphi and Kylix (the linux
version of Delphi), the only problem was that the Delphi ecosystem encouraged
third-party widget/controls, many of which were tied to specific versions of
Delphi and only ran on Windows.

